

Just launched FR2.0, Daily Journal of the US; open, on rails and cloud hosted - TheIronWolf
http://www.federalregister.gov

======
PeregrinatorSF
This is a huge step forward for using open source software in the government.
Utilizing the open source community for governmental change and taking
advantage of the cloud based architectures that we love for their efficiency
and low costs.

Exciting to see our tax dollars being used effectively and efficiently!

